# Which classic/retro game would you like to see rebooted/remade/HD-fied?



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2013)

I would really like to see the following games remade/rebooted :

1. Recoil : 

*pics.mobygames.com/images/covers/large/1123517690-00.jpg

*www.mobygames.com/images/shots/l/90023-recoil-windows-screenshot-create-shell-craters-in-the-landscapes.jpg

An action game where you control an advanced futuristic tank and lay waste to numerous types of enemy and complete objectives across various landscapes. The tank can morph from a tracked vehicle to an amphibian, hovercraft or a submarine over various campaigns. I used to love playing this game as a kid and would really like to see this remade in some form.

More info : Recoil for Windows (1999) - MobyGames

2. Battlezone/Battlezone 2 :

*www.mobygames.com/images/shots/l/164483-battlezone-ii-combat-commander-windows-screenshot-beginning.jpg

*www.mobygames.com/images/shots/l/164489-battlezone-ii-combat-commander-windows-screenshot-spying-near.jpg

This is one comes under the rare genre of first person strategy. You can not only order and assign tasks to units but you could also take control of vehicles and personally lead your forces to defeat the enemy. By take control, I don't mean point and click, but you can control your vehicles and tanks in first person.

More info : Battlezone II: Combat Commander for Windows (1999) - MobyGames

3. Blood :

*pics.mobygames.com/images/covers/large/968307332-00.jpg

*www.mobygames.com/images/shots/l/79602-blood-dos-screenshot-cerberus-and-tchernobog-duke-it-out-s.png

Here you fill in the shoes of Caleb, an undead gunslinger, as you exact vengeance on the god Tchernobog and his minions for betraying you. Horror elements, supernatural enemies and extreme amounts of gore make this one hell of an experience. What is even more awesome are innovative weapons such as the aerosol can, voodoo doll, flare gun and the tesla cannon. 

More Info : Blood for DOS (1997) - MobyGames


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 12, 2013)

Commandos


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 12, 2013)

'Outlaws' by LucasArts. My fav game when I was a kid.

Also, Dave  It can be made into a Spelunky type of game.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Commandos



+1 for this


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Commandos



Oh man, I'd love to see a Commandos reboot someday.

Another game I'd like to see is the Hidden and Dangerous series.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 12, 2013)

commandos & SkyRoads.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 12, 2013)

+1 for Recoil
One of my fav childhood games 

Also Captain Claw


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Commandos



+1 for this

Err. Stupid office net. Don't mind the double post.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 12, 2013)

Recoil is what I like.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 12, 2013)

Commandoes and RTS like Age of Empires, warcraft, Empire earth.... I really miss RTS games these days... No good options except Starcraft and CoH 2.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Commandoes and RTS like Age of Empires, warcraft, Empire earth.... I really miss RTS games these days... No good options except Starcraft and CoH 2.



Dude, AOE has been released as HD already. If you like CoH, you should try the Dawn Of War series.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2013)

Commander keen


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2013)

Damn! How I forgot Commander Keen!? Also Bio-Menace.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 12, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, AOE has been released as HD already. If you like CoH, you should try the Dawn Of War series.



Hd remake is not as good, think about a AoE game with  the graphics of Starcraft 2 or COH 2. Playing as different mideval civilizations and through a span of 3-4k years has its own kick...
Btw completed Dawn of war series and many of the big RTS released till date and even some ok ones like armies of exigo, Majesty, Universe at war,Crusader etc... Still hungry for more..


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 12, 2013)

Prince of persia- shadow and flames

*image.dosgamesarchive.com/screenshots/prince2-12.gif

*image.dosgamesarchive.com/screenshots/prince2-4.gif

Anyone played it??
the new prince of persia games suck...

and also double dragon and NES TMNT


----------



## Anorion (Nov 12, 2013)

heretic II


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes, I have played most of the common retro DOS games, including all of the Prince Of Persia series (except forgotten sands). The Shadow And The Flame was too damn hard, took me many sittings to complete it.


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 12, 2013)

Recoil was such a great game i loved unleashing nuke missile on enemies. I am suprised that there was no sequel to the game. Guess game didnt do that well.

I would like streets of rage to be remade.


----------



## funkysourav (Nov 12, 2013)

I would like to see

1)Freelancer
2)Severance: Blade of Darkness


----------



## iittopper (Nov 12, 2013)

1) contra 
2) double dragon


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 12, 2013)

No One Lives Forever 1 (NOLF) (Funniest FPS I've ever played)

No One Lives Forever 2: A Spy in H.A.R.M.'s Way (NOLF2) 

NOLF 3 

Need for Speed: Porsche Unleashed (nfs5) the BEST racing game so far


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 12, 2013)

Homeworld

And although they are working on an HD remake of the series, truth be told there is a need for a new revamped version of the game built from scratch



Spoiler



And oh...just when I was typing Homewo- this showed up, feel bad for kids





Bhargav Simha said:


> Hd remake is not as good, think about a AoE game with  the graphics of Starcraft 2 or COH 2. Playing as different mideval civilizations and through a span of 3-4k years has its own kick...


AOE is a classic, but I wouldn't mind an upgrade. IMO, RTS died after RoN released in 2004 



iittopper said:


> 1) contra
> 2) double dragon



+1000


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Homeworld
> 
> And although they are working on an HD remake of the series, truth be told there is a need for a new revamped version of the game built from scratch



Holy ****! Homeworld. AFAIK, its the only true 3D RTS. I played Homeworld:Cataclysm back in 2001 when it came with the first Digit Playware CD with the first Digit issue ever. Couldn't find the full version anywhere. Now when I did, it does not run on my new machine. +1 this.



Anorion said:


> heretic II



Yeah...Corvus had some sick moves in that one.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2013)

I wanted warcraft 4, :/ WoW ruined everything


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nobody has played 'outlaws' game?


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Nov 12, 2013)

Soldier of fortune
igi part 3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 12, 2013)

Contra, The Goonies, Solomon Key's, TMNT, WWE (for PC), Wai Wai World 2, Bio Miracle Bokutte Upa, DBZ BT series (for PC).


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah...Corvus had some sick moves in that one.



these would be killer with an HD update

mana shrine
*i.imgur.com/dUyzifI.jpg

phoenix bow
*i.imgur.com/tt47ors.jpg

donno what this is, looks cool
*i.imgur.com/7gjWojt.jpg


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 13, 2013)

Luffy said:


> TMNT


Uploaded just now 

[YOUTUBE]9Luwrckxh6E[/YOUTUBE]

Captured using Jnes


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Uploaded just now
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9Luwrckxh6E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Captured using Jnes



This is Turtles in Time, right? This already has a remake on the Gamecube (I think).



Anorion said:


> these would be killer with an HD update
> 
> mana shrine
> *i.imgur.com/dUyzifI.jpg
> ...



I love the animation of the Health shrine, with the lightnings. You should see the Phoenix Bow animation with the Tome Of Power activated.



digit1191 said:


> Nobody has played 'outlaws' game?



I don't think so, if you can give some more info/screenshots might ring a bell.



Nerevarine said:


> I wanted warcraft 4, :/ WoW ruined everything



WoW is here to stay. But I heard that Blizzard is possibly working on a totally new project other than Diablo, Warcraft or Starcraft.



gamefreak4770k said:


> Soldier of fortune
> igi part 3



I don't think anyone will make a "proper" Soldier of Fortune remake just because of the amount of gore. If you strip down the gore, the game will be crappy.


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 13, 2013)

I want Road Rage to be remade in HD.. Best Bike race game ever


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I want Road Rage to be remade in HD.. Best Bike race game ever



Its already is progress IIRC.

As for me I would like a remake of Freelancer.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 13, 2013)

Road rash


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2013)

Guys, if possible, please provide basic info such as platforms, year, genre, etc and/or screenshots as well so that I can look them up.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 13, 2013)

This thread made me recall that I had played recoil ! What a game it was. The last stage where tanks converted themselves into white kind of structure and had deadly missiles, was awesome.

One thing I feel, that no game could fill the gap created by AoE. I've even heard that the players were so reluctant to move on to next version of game, forced M$ to blatantly stop AoE all over, akin to CS 1.6 fate.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 13, 2013)

+1 to RoadRash
+1 to AoE/AoC
+1 to Commandos
+1 to NFS PU


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its already is progress IIRC.


There's a kickstarter project as well.


----------



## root.king (Nov 13, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I would really like to see the following games remade/rebooted :
> 
> 1. Recoil :
> 
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> There's a kickstarter project as well.



That is what I was talking about.....Any new news about that game yet. Last thing I know is that it got enough money to start the project.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2013)

Commandos !!!!!!!  Man that Nostalgia


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 13, 2013)

+1 NFS Underground 2 
Platform- PC xBOX PS2


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2013)

gameranand said:


> That is what I was talking about.....Any new news about that game yet. Last thing I know is that it got enough money to start the project.


Road Redemption by DarkSeas Games &mdash; Kickstarter

It says the Alpha version is released by September 2013, But no news on that yet..

------------------------------------------------

Contra as a TPS.
PoP in 3.5D..


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 13, 2013)

NFS2 special edition..damn..fzr was way too fast..


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 14, 2013)

fzr2000 lol..  And that Monolithic Studios track. You could play that in knockout mode..  Last track


----------



## abhidev (Nov 14, 2013)

1. Commandos
2. Crusader - Might and magic
3. Blade


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 15, 2013)

Rune classic
Blood
Total overdose
Vampires bloodlines


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 15, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Holy ****! Homeworld. AFAIK, its the only true 3D RTS. I played Homeworld:Cataclysm back in 2001 when it came with the first Digit Playware CD with the first Digit issue ever. Couldn't find the full version anywhere. Now when I did, it does not run on my new machine. +1 this.





Mr.Kickass said:


> Homeworld
> 
> And although they are working on an HD remake of the series, truth be told there is a need for a new revamped version of the game built from scratch.




Homeworld: shipbreakers, being developed by blackbird interactive is said to the next Homeworld  game. It was first being developed as HARDWARE: Shipbreakers, but then they acquired the licence to the Homeworld name from Gearbox and changed the name to Homeworld: shipbreakers. Also heard that its being developed by the previous homeworld developers from Relic.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 16, 2013)

I read somewhere that Homeworld : Shipbreakers will not be in space but on a planet's surface. WTF.

But HD remakes of the originals are in development, so I think we are good.

Edit : I used to love the menu theme from Cataclysm.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2013)

I would also like to add Diablo 1 and 2.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 21, 2013)

Midtown Madness..


----------



## srkmish (Dec 21, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Midtown Madness..



What a lovely game it was. I used to enjoy crusing in different weather conditions and time of day the city of Chicago. I especially loved seeing the sky high rail system, the aeroplane descedning and taking off at airport and the expressways . MM2 was also great and had many great mods. Sigh childhood !


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 21, 2013)

C&C 1 & 2
Starcraft 1
Pokemon Red and Blue(As a true 3rd person realtime RPG,not that turn-based bakwass)


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah I also want to see SC1 HD remake. Really want to feel how it all started in first place.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2013)

I really want *Submarine Titans (2000)* to be remade with HD graphics.This is my 1st game and was a exciting strategy game.I played this demo for hours with my 1st PC.

Some Screenies:

*i.imgur.com/82Ykd0A.jpg
*i.imgur.com/sp5CDpM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/lgpgwIh.jpg

Download Link:*www.old-games.com/download/6622/submarine-titans


----------



## RBX (Dec 26, 2013)

I believe Contra is an ongoing series.
One of my favorite games is Evil Genius. If not remade, I'd love for it to be made more compatible with Windows 7.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 26, 2013)

Carmageddon!!!


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2013)

Crusaders - Might and magic

It's one of the initial games I played


----------



## warfreak (Dec 27, 2013)

I would like to see an Unreal Engine 4 remake of the original Unreal. Now that Epic is done with the Gears Of War series, I really hope they put some work into their original PC IPs which made them and their Engine famous 8)

Another would be a Skyrim remake of Daggerfall from the TES series. Daggerfall is IMO the second-best TES game to date(Next to Morrowind ofcourse).

Another, not exactly a remake, series I would lie to see return is the Monkey Island series. Sadly Disney owns Lucas Arts now and it is now upto them to revive the series.


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 27, 2013)

Delta Force 1,2 and LW
Platform-Windows
Genre-FPS

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-yZYh5pXTC7A/ULtxwC_fZvI/AAAAAAAALPI/mTuiFxFXrg8/s400/3.jpg
*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/screenshots/8/197088/deltfor2_screen001.jpg
*s.uvlist.net/l/y2008/10/54396.jpg

Official site-NovaLogic

Good game for timepass


----------



## Alok (Dec 29, 2013)

remake RE4...


----------



## Desmond (Dec 29, 2013)

Alok said:


> remake RE4...



Minus the crappy controls.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 29, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> Delta Force 1,2 and LW
> Platform-Windows
> Genre-FPS
> 
> ...



I would rather Novalogic remake all their games. Delta Force series, Armored Fist series, F22 Lightning series and Comanche series, etc.


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 14, 2014)

jill of the jungle ;p
rollcage
revolt


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 14, 2014)

+1 to rollcage


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2014)

What's Rollcage?


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What's Rollcage?



racing game with pickup weps. the car can run even if its flipped


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2014)

Like Carmageddon?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 14, 2014)

dave
commandos


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 14, 2014)

Double dragon series


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Like Carmageddon?


----------



## Alok (Jan 15, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Minus the crappy controls.



Yeah that left stick




DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Minus the crappy controls.


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2014)

Aaaannndddd CAPCOM heard me *www.entertainmentbuddha.com/new-screenshots-for-the-ultimate-hd-edition-of-resident-evil-4/
Its releasing ultimate hd version of re4 for pc (thanks to CAPCOM for caring about pc community)
And year controller issues solved. ...


----------



## Desmond (Jan 22, 2014)

^^

Oh man! God really exists!


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2014)

Really this news changed my mood....its been long time since I had excitement about a game.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 22, 2014)

I had started playing it a long time ago but the crappy controller friendly controls got the best of me. I did not own a controller then.


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2014)

I still emulate ps2 versions to play it sometimes coz it was better than pc port.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 22, 2014)

What emulator do you use? I tried ePSXe but the sound is too sluggish and the controls don't respond. No idea why.


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2014)

epsxe ??? man this is for ps1 not ps2...
for ps2 emulation you need pcsx2 and its perfect , everything works like charm and it makes you feel like playing a pc game.

if you have got resident evil 4 ps2 disc or iso backup ,  i can make you right configuration.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry, I meant PCSX2. I forgot the name. I had borrowed my friends Splinter Cell : Chaos Theory disc to try.


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2014)

Fine .. I'v created a thread "pcsx2 guide and discussion"
Follow basic steps there ...then tell me about performance. .I'll then speed it up to make it normal.

Btw I though you would be playing any ps2 exclusive. ..I mean to say chaos theory is already there for pc.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 22, 2014)

I know. I just wanted to try it out and my friend had that only.


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2014)

Sure . Do it and tell me what fps you getting without speedhack and game fixes.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 24, 2014)

Captain Claw and the nine gems 

Also on the list:
Delta Force
Project IGI
Heretic II


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 24, 2014)

*Cadillacs and dinosaur* - I loved this game! 

and also does anyone remember something like "arcade 32" (not exact words),it was like a package which had cadillacs and dinosaur,and other games of such kind of 2d scrollers, side-scrolling beat em'up  ,to be exact.


----------



## Alok (Jan 25, 2014)

^ double dragon series


----------



## Desmond (Jan 25, 2014)

I am not sure if they could make a good sequel. All the sequels sucked after Double Dragon 3.


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 25, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Captain Claw and the nine gems
> 
> Also on the list:
> Delta Force
> ...



OMG... i forgot captain claw !!
great game. had nice scenematics at that time
I used to play it


*another list of games*
Carmageddon
Rise of Nations
Commander Keen
Monster truck madness


----------



## true_lies (Jan 25, 2014)

+1 to Deltaforce and Rollcage


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 8, 2014)

Its about time somebody released a reboot or a sequel to the no one lives forever series of games-nolf 1 and 2 are two of the finest first person shooter games I've ever played,i wonder why its developer (monolith I think)decided to abandon the franchise after releasing nolf 2 way back in 2003.

They did release another game called Contract JACK several years ago(which was loosely based on the nolf universe) but it was not well received by the critics and gamers alike and hence it turned out to be a major disappointment.Lets hope a true sequel or a full-fledged reboot of nolf is in the works and will be released in the foreseeable future.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 8, 2014)

anyone remember the game where you were hunting dinosaurs?? it is kinda old(pc game)


----------



## Alok (Feb 8, 2014)

^ dino crisis


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 8, 2014)

nope...but isnt that a PS game?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 8, 2014)

Anorion said:


> these would be killer with an HD update
> 
> donno what this is, looks cool
> *i.imgur.com/7gjWojt.jpg



Thats *Heretic 2.*
It was a huge step aside from the original Heretic, but no one complained, this game was a blast!! The first TRUE 3rd person Hack and Slash for PC, with awesome multiplayer.. groundbreaking and genre-bending...I remember Corvus was the hero and the gore was awesome!!

My reboot request games are--
1) *Knight & Merchants(1998)**image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/screenshots/7/138947/knightsm_screen003.jpg
-- Bluebyte stepped off the trditional gameplay and started Settlers series, i hope they ditch the Settlers franchise and go back to its roots. Even to this day people are making mods for it and even optimizing it for Windows 8. Such is the demand among RTS Micromanage loving  gamers. All the formations system in Total War games are inspired from this game.

2) A proper *DUKE NUKUM* game

3) *Sacrifice (2000)**upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/08/Sacrifice_by_Interplay_-_formation.jpg 
-- This RTS was innovative as hell!! Totally took the RTS genre by surprise but unfortunately it was the age of FPS and multiplayer games so it kinds died out without much publicity

4)*Homeworld(1999)*- *springfiles.com/sites/default/files/images/games/strategy/real-time-strategy/0_home001.jpg
 A Space RTS on 3 axis, meaning completely 3D.. one of the best RTS ever...dunno why they stopped making sequels


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> anyone remember the game where you were hunting dinosaurs?? it is kinda old(pc game)



Paraworld ??


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 8, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Paraworld ??


sadly nope...i forgot to mention that it was a first person shooter game


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Thats *Heretic 2.*
> It was a huge step aside from the original Heretic, but no one complained, this game was a blast!! The first TRUE 3rd person Hack and Slash for PC, with awesome multiplayer.. groundbreaking and genre-bending...I remember Corvus was the hero and the gore was awesome!!
> 
> My reboot request games are--
> ...



+1 for Knights and Merchants


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2014)

Breath of Fire 3.
heard a new Breath of fire game is coming to Android.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 9, 2014)

Has anyone played Drakan : Order of the Flame ? Its an excellent RPG.. Wish a new title would come


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 9, 2014)

unreal tournament the classic version with all graphics and textured turned up high using latest unreal engine ..............

hell yeah this is what i want the most.........


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 9, 2014)

I would like to see COD 1 to be remade


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> I would like to see COD 1 to be remade



Every year they remake it.


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Every year they remake it.


Lol.... but i still play that classic when no good game is there to play specially when i am on IGP


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Every year they remake it.


haha


----------



## Desmond (Feb 9, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> anyone remember the game where you were hunting dinosaurs?? it is kinda old(pc game)



I am not sure but is it Turok?


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 9, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am not sure but is it Turok?


the old Turok looks familiar but it isnt that game....it has kinda delta force graphics...somewhat less than that...


----------



## Desmond (Feb 9, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> the old Turok looks familiar but it isnt that game....it has kinda delta force graphics...somewhat less than that...



Is this what you are talking about : 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnivores_(video_game)


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 9, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is this what you are talking about :
> 
> Carnivores (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yeah thats the one im talking about thanx


----------



## Alok (Feb 9, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> nope...but isnt that a PS game?



Its for PC too


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 12, 2014)

Double Dragon: Neon is available on steam  

Double Dragon: Neon on Steam


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2014)

You buying this? If you do, let me know how it is.



mikael_schiffer said:


> Thats *Heretic 2.*
> It was a huge step aside from the original Heretic, but no one complained, this game was a blast!! The first TRUE 3rd person Hack and Slash for PC, with awesome multiplayer.. groundbreaking and genre-bending...I remember Corvus was the hero and the gore was awesome!!
> 
> My reboot request games are--
> ...



+111111 these

I only had the demo of Knights And Merchants, but I loved the mechanics and the economy trees. How the carriers would carry resources to the workshops and the workshops would then use those resources to build tools, weapons, bread, etc.

A similar game is Townsmen on Android.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2014)

Any latest update on that Road Rash remake ??


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2014)

Its already on Kickstarter last time I checked.

Edit : It got funded. The video looks kickass.

*www.kickstarter.com/projects/darkseasgames/road-redemption


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2014)

This one for starters:
*1.bp.blogspot.com/-nXzObz2vNYM/UAXqlptNGJI/AAAAAAAAAdc/tezsQobwWTA/s1600/Indigo-Prophecy.jpg

Then this:
*media.moddb.com/images/games/1/1/102/age-of-mythology_front.jpg


----------

